# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Χαλασμένο ηχείο κινητού

## esvvidi

Γεια σας! 
Έχω το nokia 5310 XM και ξαφνικά (ή όχι και τόσο ξαφνικά, το πήραξα αρκετά από  μέσα :p) δεν βγαίνει ήχος από το δεξί ηχείο ούτε από το δεξί ακουστικό (όταν συνδέω τα ακουστικά) ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να φταίει, αν μπορώ να το φτιάξω μόνος μου (με την βοήθεια κάποιου σχηματικού του 5310 XM) ή πόσα θα μου πάρουν περίπου αν το πάω στην Nokia ;;

----------


## rep

πριν το πειραξεις τι προβλημα ειχε?

----------


## esvvidi

είχε σπασει η οθόνη και την αλλαξα! Όλα δούλευαν τέλεια μετά την αλλαγή της οθόνης. Αλλά το ξανάνοιξα για να το καθαρίσω λιγο και όταν το συναρμολογισα πάλι δεν δούλευε πια το δεξί ηχείο. δεν θυμαμαι να πήραξα κάτι, έκανα την ίδια διαδικασία με την πρώτη φορα που το άνοιξα!

----------


## rep

προσπαθησε να δεις αν εχεις σπασει καποιο εξαρτημα επανω στη  πλακετα.και ανεβασε μια φωτο σε καλη αναληση απο την μερια των εξαρτηματων.

----------


## esvvidi

θα το κάνω τωρα!! ευχαριστώ!

----------


## esvvidi

δεν βλέπω να ειναι σπασμένο κάποιο εξάρτημα! δυστοιχως το αλλο κινητό μου έχει χάλια ανάλυση και γιαυτό δεν ανέωασα φωτο! μήπως κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα;

----------


## rep

5310buzzerwayve2.jpgδες λιγο αυτα τα εξαρτηματα και πεσμου.μετρα και το κουδουνακι που δεν δουλευει.

----------


## esvvidi

οι μετρήσεις φαίνονται καλές, αλλά είδα ότι τα 2 ηχιάκια δουλεύουν κανονικά και αρα το πρόβλημα είναι μόνο με το δεξί κανάλι των ακουστικών!

----------


## rep

αλλα ακουστικα δοκιμασες?

----------


## esvvidi

ναι δοκίμασα.. τα ίδια!

----------


## rep

το ποιο πιθανο ειναι καποιο απο τα ic κοντα στο κονεκτορα των ακουστικων να ξεκολησε.μικροσκοπιο και εργαλεια επισκευης δν εχεις οποτε ψαχνεις service..

----------


## leosedf

Λογικό αφου ανοίγοντας το σε κάτι έκανες ζημιά χωρίς να το καταλάβεις.
Για να μην παιδεύεστε με τα ινδομογγολέζικα manual πάρτε τα official απο εδώ:
http://www.rapidshare.com/files/4244...Schematics.pdf
http://www.rapidshare.com/files/4244...al_Issue_1.pdf

----------


## rep

ρωτα τον αν ξερει να το διαβαζει πρωτα και μετα δωστου το. ολα τα πραγματα δεν εχουν λυση απλα ενα original manual.....

----------


## leosedf

Τότε δεν θά πρεπε να προσπαθήσει κάν να το φτιάξει και να το πάει σε κάποιο service.
Μέσα αναφέρει αναλυτικά τους τρόπους επισκευής με πολύ απλό τρόπο. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να βγάλει μόνος του άκρη με τα σχέδια.

----------


## rep

ξερεις καλα οτι το κινητο δεν ειναι ηλεκτρικο σιδερο αντισταση θερμοστατης καλωδιο τελος.ακομα και ανθρωποι που ξερουν απο ηλεκτρονικα δεν μπορουν να κανουν το παραμικρο σε κινητα ακομα και με service manual, οι εικονες που δινω κατα καιρους ειναι δοκιμασμες και εχουν χρηση σε ενα μη σχετικο αλλα ακομα και σε σχετικουs γιατι στην ουσια ειναι βγαλμενες απο τα service manual απλοποιημενες και το οτι ειναι ινδοκινοτσεχιμογγολεζικες δεν εχει καμια σημασια.ολοι οι σχετικοι ανα το κοσμο ειναι μελοι σε ενα απο το φορουμ αυτα και εχουν βρει απειρες φορες λυση.

----------


## esvvidi

> προσπαθησε να δεις αν εχεις σπασει καποιο εξαρτημα επανω στη  πλακετα.και ανεβασε μια φωτο σε καλη αναληση απο την μερια των εξαρτηματων.



τελικα το πηγα και μου ειπαν οτι ηταν σπασμενοσ ο κρυσταλος!!! δεν μπορεσα να το δω με το ματι στην πλακετα...!!

----------


## esvvidi

> Λογικό αφου ανοίγοντας το σε κάτι έκανες ζημιά χωρίς να το καταλάβεις.
> Για να μην παιδεύεστε με τα ινδομογγολέζικα manual πάρτε τα official απο εδώ:
> http://www.rapidshare.com/files/4244...Schematics.pdf
> http://www.rapidshare.com/files/4244...al_Issue_1.pdf



ευχαριστω τα είχα  κατεβασει τα manual αυτα πριν ανεβασω το θέμα στο forum! αλλα δεν είναι τοσο αναλυτικα οσο χρηάζεται για να " βάλεις χέρι" με σιγουρια!!

----------


## leosedf

Είπαμε..... Δεν είναι κρύσταλλος... Είναι ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα, ότι λάμπει δεν είναι λάμπα.

Πιό αναλυτικά απο αυτά τα εγχειρίδια δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρείς. Ιδίως όταν θέλεις να βάλεις χέρι με σιγουριά.

----------

